
How to build a smaller Docker image - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@gdiener/how-to-build-a-smaller-docker-image-76779e18d48a
======
jeffdecola
I absolutely love this article and it has reduced my docker images 100x. When
I can, I always use the multistage build.

